# How to find Job duties requirements



## samkor11 (Mar 6, 2012)

I am Mechanical engineer with experience in Both Plant maintenance and Plant design. I would like to know where can I find my job duties in immigration site as Mechanical engineer.

Can anybody post link?

Thanks,
Samkor


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

samkor11 said:


> I am Mechanical engineer with experience in Both Plant maintenance and Plant design. I would like to know where can I find my job duties in immigration site as Mechanical engineer.
> 
> Can anybody post link?
> 
> ...


Do you mean this.....Link to the Long Term Skill Shortage List (LTSSL) ?
Doesn't really mention job duties, more what level of qualifications you are expected to have to claim for that skill.

http://glossary.immigration.govt.nz...8325-7041A727A9D5/0/INZ109311February2013.pdf


----------

